# Was haltet Ihr von der Idee, per Tastendruck und ohne Lehrer zwischen zwei Talentverteilungen zu wechseln?



## Shadaim (31. Juli 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, was Ihr über die geplante Funktion denkt, mit der Ihr in World of Warcraft per Tastendruck zwischen zwei von Euch vorher festgelegten Talentverteilungen wechseln könnt.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Steve Coal (31. Juli 2008)

Also ich fänds nicht gut. Zumindest nicht so wie das in der Umfrage beschrieben wurde.
Einfach auf ne Taste klicken und das wars, das find ich ist zu einfach!
WoW ist ein Rollenspiel das sollte beachtet werden. Und so eine Veränderung wäre mir einfach zu extrem.
Wenn Blizzard alle Änderungen machen würde die Nutzer wollen nur weil das Spiel dann einfacher wird, das wär ja wohl nicht ganz das ideale!
Ich hab kein Problem dieses rumgeskille etwas zu vereinfachen, kein Thema, aber es im Endeffekt abzuschaffen, denn das wäre es fast, das halte ich für falsch.

Auch wenn Antwortmöglichkeit 4 nicht ganz der meinen entspricht, sie kommt aber noch am nähesten ran, also geht meine Stimme an Antwort 4!


----------



## oliilo (31. Juli 2008)

ich finde das ist eine sehr gute Idee schließlich könnte man dann immer eine pvp und eine pve skillung haben und musste nicht immer umskillen gehen wen man in eine instanz will .
außerdem würde es sicher das tankproblem beheben weil ich glaube dann würde jeder Krieger mit mindestens einer deff skillung rumlaufen 
und auch healer wären leichter zu finden ...


----------



## Dominanz (31. Juli 2008)

Top Idee, so kann ich einmal nen PvP-Shadowspecc und einen PvE- Shadow oder Healspecc mit mir rumschleppen ohne jedes mal 50g zu bezahlen.
Denn mit WotLK bin ich eh wieder auf Shadow.


----------



## Messariam (31. Juli 2008)

Sry, aber ich muss ja auch mal einen Meckerpost abgeben^^:

Ich finde das es keine Gute Idee ist. Dann rennen alle spieler auf einem Server mit einer Skillung herum und auserdem finde ich, das man sich entscheiden sollte was man macht: PvP oder PvE. Nein nein das ist keine Gute Idee




P.S. *hüstel* Guild Wars *hüstel*


----------



## Torrance (31. Juli 2008)

Wieder eine von Blizzard (((((("""""""""""""_________ Tollen_______"""""""""")))))) Ideen.

So long

Torrance


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> Wieder eine von Blizzard (((((("""""""""""""_________ Tollen_______"""""""""")))))) Ideen.
> 
> So long
> 
> Torrance


Dem stimme ich zu! Find ich echt prima! Endlich keine lästigen Besuche beim Lehrer.


----------



## Jagwid (31. Juli 2008)

Also eine Mischung aus Antwort 1 und 2 ist sowohl für Anfänger als auch für Fortgeschrittene gut, denn zum einen haben die einen so die Möglichkeit zu experimentieren und die anderen haben eh ihre Wunsch-Skillung im Kopf.

Ausserdem könnte dann die Wartezeit für eine Ini-Gruppe drastisch verkürzt werden, wenn zb. der Tank gerade für Quests umgeskillt hat schnell wieder umswitcht und der eigentliche Heal von DD auf Heal skillt. Oft hat man doch das Problem dass wenn man eine der benötigten Klassen sucht oft die Antwort kommt: "Sry, habe gerade umgeskillt. und jetzt habe ich gerade nicht das nötige Gold wieder umzuskillen..."

Also Abschaffen würde ich das nicht, aber etwas vereinfachen ist okay.

In disem Sinne

greetz by Jagwid


----------



## WamperI (31. Juli 2008)

Also wenn man das wirklich instant umschalten kann ist die Idee Mist ..... 
Ich finde man sollte dafür schon zum Lehrer müßen, die Gold kosten kann man ja streichen und es halt durch das abspeichern von Skill Profilen erleichtern. Ausserdem muß dann ein CD eingeführt werden sonst wechseln die Spieler im Zweifelsfall für jeden Boss ihre Skillung ..... 

zum Beispiel Hyjal die Wellen werden von nem Prot Pala getanked beim Boss wird er nicht gebraucht, also Equip Wechseln umskillen und schon ist er als Healer oder DD dabei .....


----------



## ArN0LdInI (31. Juli 2008)

So nen Cd von 3h fände ich am fairsten,vlt. nen bischen darunter .
Und man muss es auch casten (10s lang) ,dann kann man auch net so gut wechseln im PvP.


----------



## Argolo (31. Juli 2008)

Hmm... Dürfte sehr interessant werden für Priester. Mit Wotlk wird ja die Ausrüstung stark vereinfacht, weswegen man wesentlich leichter an Ausrüstung für alle 3 Skillungen kommt. (Disziplin soll ja auch was für PvE werden)
Somit könnte man leicht zwischen Holy und Shadow springen, halt wie man es gerade braucht. Echt super Ansatzt.


----------



## Draxna (31. Juli 2008)

Tut mir echt leid.. aber diesmal war keine für mich richtige Antwort dabei *lacht*

Ich finde es eine gute Idee, das es den Tanks und Heilern erlaubt besser questen und farmen zu können.
genauso wie für alle Hybride, die bei 5er-Instanzen je nach Bedarf einfacher die Skillung wechseln können... wenn sie denn wollen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wäre es im Raid z.T sehr nützlich, da Trashmobs und Bosse unterschiedlich gestaltet sind und mal mehr oder weniger Heiler und Tanks benötigt werden.

Ich bin jedoch dagegen, dass man alle 5 Minuten seine Skillung wechseln kann, eine gewissen Abklingzeit sollte schon vorhanden sein.

lg
Draxna


----------



## luXz (31. Juli 2008)

Ich fänds aufjedenfall nice^^

P.S. : Bernd deine sig is köstlich, yoda hasste recht XDD


----------



## Siilverberg (31. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe es mit Gemischten gefühlen ich finde es einerseits gut das man kostenlos sich 2 skillungen zulegen z beispiel ich als pve pala zwischen Vergelter und Heal oder oder oder oder wechseln aber ich finde zu einfach einfach eine Taste zu drücken und ping schon hat man ne andre skillung Damit dürften klassen wie magier unsd hexer uns schurken echt vor den kopf gestossen werden magier sind dann krass gesagt nur noch wegen int und regg food gut, Hexer für ihren zusatz ausdauer buff und als mobiler Port stein. Und Schurken eigentlich nur für Türen öffnen was aber auch Reintheoretisch Schmiede mit dietrichen können wenn ich mich täusche also seh ich das eher mit gemsichten gefühlen

Liebe Magier Hexer und Schurken der obere Text soll nicht bedeuten das ich eure jlassen nicht zu schätzen weiß
Magier ihr seid die Ae Kings ihr seid nicht sao stark eq abhängnig wie andere Ihr seid die einzigen die einen gegner mit Ihrem sheep auch wirklich den gegner an ort und stelle halten können das kann kaum ein anderer DD so gut wie ihr Jäger müssen ihr ziele erst wieder in eine neue eisfalle legen und der schurken stun kann nur außerhalb des kampfes (korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre) effektiv gesetzt werden und natürlich eurer Lecker wasser und Backwaren
Hexer an euch sind erstmal die kleinen wichtel mit ihrer ausdauer gut und auch eure SS und GS und natürlich die mobile Portstein funktion dann natürlich eure Dots (solang sie nicht auf mir sind) und eure Flüche die den schaden der andren verstärken können oder den feind schwächen und auch in 5er inis natürlich wenns sicher ist eure Fears
Schurken ihr seid die Türenöffner Nummer1 eure gifte können sehr nützlich sein zudem eure möglichkeiten spells zu unterbinden (wie mages und warris auch)


----------



## Einsam (31. Juli 2008)

"Keine schlechte Idee. Damit würden viele Spieler ein besseres Verständnis für ihre Klasse und die für sie beste Skillung entwickeln."

was hat das damit zu tun ? verhaun könneb sie die skillungen den noch.....
aber es waere schön, gerade für heiler- und tank-klassen, die könnten dan endlich ihr wow leben so leben wie andere klassen ^^


aber so wie ich eissturm kenne machen sie das wen überhaubt erst mit dem negsten addon ^^


mfg
einsam

ps.: vieleicht sollte eissturm sich eher den ah breisen witmen... ich mein ein grünes level 22 item um 40 gold? hab deswegen schon ne ferwarnung bekommen weil ich nen gm angeschnautzt habe.


----------



## Clamev (31. Juli 2008)

Ich als Tank sehe das sehr positiv da ich zum einen meine 100%raidtank skillung abspeichern würde und eine fury skillung um bei fehlenden dd´s und zum questen und farmen (was selbst als sehr gut equipter deff noch relativ ekelhaft ist) speichern.
Pvp mach ich nich aber für die Leute die pvp und raiden gehen ist´s bestimmt auch sehr hilfreich


----------



## pri3st (31. Juli 2008)

Messariam schrieb:


> Dann rennen alle spieler auf einem Server mit einer Skillung herum und auserdem finde ich, das man sich entscheiden sollte was man macht: PvP oder PvE.
> ...



Erstens glaube ich, das die meisten eh ne 08/15 Skillung haben und zweitens mache ich gerne PvP und PVE, wie die meisten meiner Gildenmember. 

Aber Skillungen ist halt immer ne schwierige Diskussion und am Ende zählt einzig und allein die Skillung, mit der man am Besten Klarkommt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Juli 2008)

WamperI schrieb:


> zum Beispiel Hyjal die Wellen werden von nem Prot Pala getanked beim Boss wird er nicht gebraucht, also Equip Wechseln umskillen und schon ist er als Healer oder DD dabei .....



Jaaa genau. Die Zeit zwischen Welle 8 und dem Boss reicht ja auch aus. So leicht wird es Blizzard einem bestimmt nicht machen. Wäre ja zu schön.

BTT: Ist eine gute Idee. Allerdings finde ich, sollte es so sein, dass man zum Lehrer muss. Maximale Abklingzeit von 30 Minuten, sonst würde es wieder das PvE beeinflussen. Aber was solls, sowas trau ich Blizzard wiederum zu. PvP geht bei denen eh über alles.


----------



## Kofineas (31. Juli 2008)

Also ichfinde diese möglichkeit grundsätzlichs ehrinteressant.

ein beispiel an meinem jäger:

in instanzen, kann ich bedeutend mehr als treffsicherheits-jäger reißen, ausser der bm wird ausnahmsweise als raid support gebraucht oderso.

Als BM hingegen lässt es sich vieel entspanter farmen, da das pet so gut wie nie aggro verliert, solo finde ich bm also viel besser, so brauch ich mich also nichtmehr entscheiden was ich tun will oder ne "nichts-halbes-und-nix-ganzes"-skillung machen um beides eher mäßig machen zu können^^
Nochein vorteil sehe ich darin, das hybrid klassen, wie druide, pala und schami, ganzeinfach bei entsprechendem equip ganz einfach zwischen heilen damage oder tank wechseln können, je nach bedarf...


----------



## Mesop (31. Juli 2008)

kA obs schon einer geschrieben hat - mir wäre pvp egal - will das um zwischne shadow und holy zu wechseln um in der gruppen zusammenstellung flexibler zu sein


----------



## Faimith (31. Juli 2008)

oliilo schrieb:


> ........
> außerdem würde es sicher das tankproblem beheben weil ich glaube dann würde jeder Krieger mit mindestens einer deff skillung rumlaufen
> und auch healer wären leichter zu finden ...



Das ist ne wertvolle überlegung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann hätten wir spriest & heal und tank&fuy ^^.. gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich auch noch gut daran fände, ist das man net immer zum Lehrer watscheln muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber ansonsten.. ich könnt auch so weiterzocken wie bisher ^^ meine Skillung hat mich noch nie gestört.. warum ändern? ^^ Obwohl.. ist ja eigentlich nur positiv.. man hat 2 verschiedene Skillrichtungen und die 1ne bleibt immer bestehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## böseee (31. Juli 2008)

OP ganz klar ich sag nur vergelter dps-cs und normalen schlag gemacht auf holy geswitcht-shock gecastet für 1k schaden-reswitch cs normal hit -normalhit-holy shock-cs usw oder beim shamy erdschild gecastet dann totem des ingrmms gecastet wäre viel zu OP


----------



## Alterac (31. Juli 2008)

ich finde die iedee garnicht mal übel da ich NUR einen char auf lvl 70 hab und dann auch noch einen heildudu! das ewige umgeskille wenn ich farmen möchte is da eine sehr lästige sache!


----------



## Mastaseraph (31. Juli 2008)

All diejenigen, welche für die unteren beiden Antworten gestimmt haben, hoffe ich nie in WoW antreffen zu müssen =)


----------



## DerSensenmann (31. Juli 2008)

Shadaim hier fehlt eine Antwortmöglichkeit.

"Talentwechsel ist in Ordnung solang der Cooldown hoch genug ist"

Das ist meine Meinung. Ist doch kacke wenn man sein Talent x beliebung pro Tag ändern kann. Hach der ist Frostimmun da nehm ich mal eben den Feuerbaum.^^
Huh der Boss hat keine Aggroliste also wechsel ich mal eben auf Fufor und danach gehts mit deff weiter.^^


Mein Main ist Tank und es nervt mich, kaum allein Dailys machen zu können. Ein Timer von zB. 6 Stunden und 50g kosten (was is Lichking sicher nicht so viel sein wird) würde das dauerumgeswitche zumindest eindämmen


----------



## Al_Capone (31. Juli 2008)

thx DerSensenmann du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Alwa (31. Juli 2008)

Die Idee an sich finde ich gar nicht mal so schlecht nur wie das dann gelöst wird würde mich mal interessieren wie das ins Spiel eingebaut wird.

Kann man dann seine Skillung nur nach eine Bestimmten Zeit ändern oder zwischen jedem Kampf oder wie wird das laufen.

Was mir auch Sorgen macht ist das die Individualisierung der Charakter verloren geht.


----------



## Riku182 (31. Juli 2008)

Mir fehlt die Antwort find ich Super aber nur mit Cooldown oder das man einmalig 1000g oder so bezahlt denn so finde ich es zu einfach.


----------



## Sidus (31. Juli 2008)

Ich stimme bewusst nicht ab, denn in meinen Augen spiegelt die Frage nicht das in dem Zusammenhang auftretende Problem wider...

Wie es ja schon richtig gesagt wurde ist der Hauptaspekt die tatsächliche Umsetzung. Viele argumentieren hier einen Cooldown einzubauen, ich persönlich halte da wenig von. Ich bin selbst Feraldruide mit sehr gutem Healequip und muss manchmal dann auch entsprechend häufig umskillen (Beispiel Zul'Aman: Die vierte Zeitquest machen wir mit zwei Heilern, ich bin als DD/Tank dabei, vor Malakrass skille ich auf heal um und nach Zul'jin meist wieder direkt zurück auf Feral, weil anschließend meist 25er-Raid ist).
Ein "CD" würde mich in dem Punkt zum Beispiel unflexibel machen, je nachdem, wie man das einbauen würde, wäre es dann auch sogar möglich einmalig während der Zeitquest die Talentierung zu ändern. Ich persönlich halte da wenig von, da es einen  in manchen Momenten viel zu unflexibel (obiges Beispiel) und andererseits aber auch für bestimmte Momente "zu flexibel" macht bzw. man dann das Umskillen dann gar (natürlich nur einmalig pro Abend, aber immerhin) taktisch nutzen könnte. Wieder Beispiel Zul'Aman: Für das erste Event/Boss als Arkanmagier fürs bessere (bzw. manaeffizientere) Bomben, danach umskillen auf klassisch Feuer für mehr Gesamtschaden. So etwas wäre, wenn es nur einen "einfachen CD" hätte, möglich.

Eine Möglichkeit dem entgegen zu wirken wäre eine lange Castzeit (2-5min) statt Cooldown. Wäre eine tatsächliche Option, schließlich hat das damalige "zum Trainer hinrennen" auch entsprechend Zeit gekostet. Auch hier bin ich allerdings dagegen, denn viele Spieler haben nicht immer alle ihre Equips dabei, sondern Zweitequip häufig auf der Bank liegen. Bei einer langen Castzeit müssten sie dann danach noch los und das holen, da sie ja während des Zauberns rein garnichts machen können (was sicherlich auch Langeweile in der genannten Zeit mit sich bringt^^).

Wieder eine andere Möglichkeit, die ich auch schon im englischen Thread gelesen habe, wäre, dass man nur "Instant-umskillen" kann, wenn man eine gewisse Zeit aus dem Kampf ist (5-10min). Wäre sicherlich auch eine Alternative, schließlich war das bis jetzt zumeist auch durch mehr oder minder lange Wege erfüllt, wenn man zum Trainer rennen musste, und man kann während der Zeit auch in irgendeine Ecke und AFK gehen (auch wenn viele das in dem Moment vielleicht nicht möchten). In meinen Augen aber unvorteilhaft für Spieler, die in (Raid-)Instanzen sind und deren Gruppe weiter kämpfen möchte in der Zeit bis man umgeskillt hat. Mit viel Pech (und zugegeben meist sicherlich auch ein wenig Dummheit *gg*) kann es dann passieren, dass man z.b. bei einem Wipe der Gruppe durch herumlaufende Gegner oder durch weitreichende AEs der Mobs doch noch kurz in den Kampf kommt und die Zeit dann von vorne absitzen muss...

Eine letzte Option, welche ich als die Beste empfinde, besitzt das Spiel bereits seit Ewigkeiten: "Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen". Das stelle ich mir so vor, dass das Umskillen ohne CD verfügbar ist, eine geringe Castzeit (5-10 sek) hat und man nach erfolgreichem Umskillen von einer Art "Talentierungsnachwirkungen" betroffen wird, welcher bis auf die Ausdauerverringerung identisch mit oben genannten Debuff ist und ebenfalls 10min hält. Damit wäre in Raids ein begrenztes Umskillen möglich, allerdings nur unter Einbußen der Leistung des Spielers für wenige Minuten (quasi während man Trash bekämpft), ohne diese Person mit Langeweile zu quälen. Hierzu ist es wichtig, die Ausdauerverringerung wegzulassen, da viele Trashgruppen in irgendeiner Art AE austeilen und diese sonst Umskillende immer sehr schnell umhauen würde, was angesichts der daraus entstehenden Repkosten suboptimal ist. Auch ausserhalb von Raids ist ein weiterer Vorteil dieser Möglichkeit, dass Spieler, die ihr Zweitequip auf der Bank haben, während der "Talentierungsnachwirkungen" dieses von dort holen können. Sicherlich mag jetzt der Einwurf kommen, dass man dann doch gleich zum Lehrer rennen könnte, wenn man schonmal bei einer Bank ist... allerdings macht das einen Unterschied, immerhin ist beispielsweise in Shattrath kein Lehrer, wohl aber eine Bank, und ich vermute, dass es in Dalaran genauso sein wird. Hierdurch würde also der lästige Ruhesteinverbrauch fürs Umskillen verhindert und man könnte, wenn man beispielsweise zum Farmen umgeskillt hat, schon an den Ort fliegen, wo man farmen möchte.

Abhängig davon, welche dieser Arten nun verfolgt werden würde, fällt auch meine Antwort zu der Umfrage aus: Wird letztere Option ergriffen gibt es ein dickes Need von mir. Für die dritte Option wäre es immer noch ein "nicht schlecht". Bei den ersten beiden Optionen bin ich jedoch recht stark dagegen, da es entweder den Zweck des Umskillens missbrauchen lässt (und gleichzeit dann auch in anderer Situation hinderlich sein kann) oder aber den Spieler durch langwieriges Nichts-Tun bestraft...

so long

Sidus aka Sola, Ambossar


----------



## Freakoli (31. Juli 2008)

Ich finde diese Funktion gut, da man dann nicht mehr immer zu Lehrer rennen muss wenn man grad aus ner Instanz kommt für die man sich Deff geskillt hat und dann wieder PVP machen will. Außerdem spart man sich dann das Geld fürs umskillen =)

Also wenn man, wie ich, Krieger ist. ^^


----------



## k0lip0 (31. Juli 2008)

Ich halte die Idee für schlecht da meiner Meinung nach ein Umskillen (wenn man nicht vorm Trainer steht) Rollenspiel mäßig Kaum zu verantworten sein wird und außerdem verlieren dann die Skillungen ihren wert...
wenn ich jetzt als Tank Raiden gehe und für einen Boss nicht gebraucht werde hüpf ich ins Offensive-Equipment und hau nen bisschen schaden mit aufen Boss (oder halt adds) wenn ich allerdings jetzt instant umskillen könnte würde mein Raid mit Sicherheit verlangen das ich in solchen Situationen auf Off skille..

Ich denke durch sowas verlieren die Skillbäume ein wenig ihre Möglichkeit einen Char individuell zu machen...
jeder wird dann in einem Raid die für diesen einen Boss perfekte Skillung seiner Klasse vornehmen müssen... da er ja nicht zum Lehrer muss sondern das Vorort machen kann...
Von einem Cooldown oder einer Cast-Zeit halte ich nichts...bei sowas wie nachwirkungen muss dann der ganze Raid ständig warten weil einer umgeskillt hat...

Ich bin dafür die kosten fürs umskillen an zu heben (immerhin müssen ja die schon mal gelernten skills nicht nochmal neu gelernt werden) und die Sache mit dem open-world-skillen zu lassen

mfg Zwitsch


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Juli 2008)

Meine Antwortmöglichkeit fehlt: Das wäre mir egal, ich skille eigentlich nie um. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pheromone (31. Juli 2008)

Besonders für Tanks wäre das eine wunderbare neuerrung.

Nur Blizzard muss aufpassen, dass man im Kampf die Talente nicht wechseln kann...sonst würd das wieder ein großes Balance Proplem im PvP.


----------



## Traklar (31. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es eine sehr gute Idee.

Ich spiele selbst einen Tank und muss daher täglich zwischen meiner Tank und meiner Quest/Farm-Skillung switchen. Da kommen in der Woche locker 500g und mehr auf mich zu. Da ist das hart erfarmte Gold für Wotlk schon wieder weg. 

Als ob das nicht schon ein Grund genug wäre, gibt es da noch den Nachteil vieler Tank und Heiler-Klassen die umskillen müssen. Man muss erst umständlich nach Shattrath und dann nach SW, UC, etc. und dort teuer umskillen.  Nun hat man meist einen CD auf dem Ruhestein, sofern kein Magier ein Portal gemacht hat. Dies bedeutet eine lange Wartezeit ,oder zumindest Flugzeit zum Dunklen Portal, bzw. zum Sonnenbrunnen. Im Gegensatz zu denn DD-Klassen heißt dies ein nerviger Aufwand, in der Zeit könnte ich locker mit einen DD viel Gold machen. Da diese meist nicht wieder umskillen müssen.

Alleine durch den, von mir aus auch nicht gerade billigen, tausch der Skillung könnte Blizzard dazu beitragen denn Tank/Heiler : DD´s Haushalt etwas zu verbessern.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (31. Juli 2008)

Es hat sicherlich seine Vorteile.

Ich spiele derzeit mit meinem Krieger mit einer PvP-Skillung, weil mir PvP atm einfach mehr Spaß macht. Dennoch werde ich immer mal wieder angesprochen ob ich nicht mal zum tanken mitkommen will. Da ich aber ein bisschen zu faul dazu bin jedes Mal zum Lehrer zu rennen und mir aus dem buffed-forum die Tankskillung zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, fände ich so eine Funktion schonmal gar nicht so schlecht. Off zu tanken ist richtig sch...

Solange man nicht alle paar Sekunden die Skillung wechseln kann.

Sicherlich werden diejenigen die sich damit besser auskennen sofort ein Haar in der Suppe finden, aber was kann man erwarten, wenn man sofort nur das Negative sucht, ohne den positiven Aspekten eine Chance zu geben? 

Fazit: Keine schlechte Idee, aber etwas was meiner Meinung nach nicht zwingend notwendig ist.


----------



## Melian (31. Juli 2008)

Ich falle mit meinem Krieger auf die Knie, wenn das so live kommt.

Meine Gebete wurden erhöhrt.

Endlich muss ich mich nicht mehr auf eine Rolle fixieren. Ich raide gerne als DD, und spiele gerne 5er und Heroics als Tank.


----------



## oliilo (31. Juli 2008)

ich finde man mus aufjeden fall abklingzeit einbauen so 1h oder so und amn solte nicht in arena nicht im bg und nicht in instanzen switchen können sonst wär das zu leixht 

aber so ... wenn man mal schnel ini will umskillen feddich und danch wieder umskillen und alles is gut 

aber jetzt so im pvp im kampf switschen wäre zu imba viel zu imba ...


----------



## Rinkon (31. Juli 2008)

Fände ich persönlich eine sehr gute Idee,kann dan zwischen Frost und Feuer-Skillung hin und her-switchen. Alleine killt man die Mobs mit Frost Talenten (ideal für Daylies) und In Instanzen macht man mit der Feuer-Skillung den Mobs den Garaus.

PS: Bin ich hier der Einzige,der bisher in seiner WoW Karriere nur 1x umgeskillt hat?^^


----------



## soh0 (31. Juli 2008)

mir fehlt die 

[X] find ich echt genial ich bin tank/heiler und will auch mühelos lvln/farmen können 

auwahl möglichkeit


----------



## BunnyBunny (31. Juli 2008)

Würde ich gut finden, da auch ich als Hunter momentan kein Bock mehr habe um für 10 3on3 Spiele 50g auszugeben nur damit ich danach dann wieder für 2on2 und Raids wieder auf Bm umzuspeccen.
(Erklärung: Im 2on2 und bei Raids bin ich 41-20-0 (also BM) geskillt, aber für 3on3 11-41-9 (also MM) geskillt)
Schlimm ist das auch für Disziplin Priester und Restro Druiden. Der Priest heilt nicht genug weg, sondern bufft nur besser und leuchtet schöner als Diszi und den Dudu kann man in raids als Nicht-Baum vergessen. In einer 5er Instanz ist das was anderes.


----------



## Crazywigga (31. Juli 2008)

wäre dafür, allerdings auch nur mit ner abklingzeit o.ä.
mir würde ne abklingzeitvon mehreren stunden genügen.


----------



## LifeisPain (31. Juli 2008)

Ich finde die Idee prima.

Denn seien wir ehrlich. Wie nervig ist es für die jeweilige Situation ständig zum Lehrer rennen zu müssen?
In Raids oder Gruppen als Krieger zum Beispiel muss man den Tank machen, danach beim questen oder farmen siehts aba dann mies aus.
Was nun? Entweder mit deffskill weitermachen oder für gold umskillen, was auf dauer teuer wird.
So klickt man um und kann ohne Spielfreude zu trüben weitermachen.

Ich finde das in Ordnung und hoffe dass es keine cd oder dergleichen bekommt.

Vorallem für meinen Hexer, mage und Jäger wird dieses switchen interessant ^__^


----------



## Telkano (31. Juli 2008)

Beispiel:
Ich mache gerade PVP und sehe einen Mage solo auf mich zukommen. Diesen kann ich erledigen und nun kommt ein Priester. Da ich einen Priester anders besiege als den Mage drücke ich schnell die Taste und hab sofort die Perfekte skillung um einen Priester zu töten. Danach skill ich mit den Tastendruck wieder um und mache weiter normal PVP. Ich kann so für verschiedene Arten von Klassen andere Skillungen benutzen und switsche gegebenenfalls kurz um, je nachdem welche Art Gegner gerade auf mich zukommt. 

Hab ich das so richtig verstanden oder dauert das "switschen" doch etwas länger?

lg telka

Edit: oder wie wäre es sogar während das Kampfes umzuskillen, z.b wenn ich als Jäger ne Falle legen will, kurz verbessertes Fallendingsta skillen und dann wieder umswitschen. Durch das umswitchen hätte man das viel mehr Atacken, quasie als hätte man überall alle punkte voll geskillt. Aber so kann das ja nicht sein, ich stell mir grade vor wie die Kämpfe dann aussehen würden. "Oh ich brauch heilung, schnell auf holy: heilung gewirkt: schnell wieder auf shadow" Ich hoffe und denke mal, dass das umskillen nen cooldown hat


----------



## HugoBoss24 (31. Juli 2008)

Steve schrieb:


> Also ich fänds nicht gut. Zumindest nicht so wie das in der Umfrage beschrieben wurde.
> Einfach auf ne Taste klicken und das wars, das find ich ist zu einfach!
> WoW ist ein Rollenspiel das sollte beachtet werden. Und so eine Veränderung wäre mir einfach zu extrem.
> Wenn Blizzard alle Änderungen machen würde die Nutzer wollen nur weil das Spiel dann einfacher wird, das wär ja wohl nicht ganz das ideale!
> ...



ich denke du hast da was falsch verstanden. es wird nicht abgeschafft. diese zwei vorlagen musst du schon selbst erstellen. du musst nur lediglich nicht dauernd zum lehrer rennen um zwischen den beiden von dir erstellten skillungen zu wechseln.
ich persönlich finde diese regelung sehr gut.


----------



## Arikros (31. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es super, gerade als Krieger oder Priester die mal schnell zwischen Levelskillung und Tank/healskillung wechseln müssen. So wird es mehr Tanks und Heiler geben. Das finde ich gut, da man in der Gruppensuche zum Beispiel Priester fragt: Biste heiler? und er sagt: Ne, Shadow.
Bald wird man sagen können: Dann switch doch auf heal!


----------



## Witchcast (31. Juli 2008)

wenn das eingeführt wird wird's lustig, wo bleibt denn da noch eine Identifikation mit dem Char und den persönlichen Präferenzen?

zudem... auf DAS NINJAGELOOTE FREU ICH MICH ^^

und ja Cpt Capslock und die Shift-Crew waren am Werke


----------



## Naxxun (31. Juli 2008)

naja wenn dann nur wenn man außer kampf ist... sonst kann man während eines pvp matches hin und her wechseln


----------



## STL (31. Juli 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt is mir das wurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin BM Hunter und Protpala (u viell iwann MS warri xD) und so wirds bleiben.. Wozu ständig umspeccen? Lieber beherrsche ich eine Skillung sehr gut als 2 so halbert..


----------



## Psychopatrix (31. Juli 2008)

Ich finde die Idee Genial und einen anfang um Das Heiler/tank defizit auszugleichen.

Ich habe jede klasse auf 70 ( ausser priest) und finde gerade mein Defkrieger würd sich freuen. Im PvP absolut müll und dauernd umskillen will ich net .. so is mir die Klasse mitlerweilen verleidet.
Auch werden tanks auf meinem Server wie der letzte dreck behandelt (Madmortem) und die meisten dd fragen sich dan warum es keine freien Tanks mehr gibt.

Ich empfehle jedem mal auch in Die tank rolle zu schlüpfen um mich zu verstehen .. am besten auf dem genannten Server :-)

Deshalb bin ich absolut dafür .. allerdings fände ich das das wechseln nicht fliessend sein sollte (5min CD / nicht im Kampf) um nicht unfair zu sein.


----------



## Bakarr901 (31. Juli 2008)

ich fände es genial um zwischen pvp match und der nächsten raid instanz mal ebend die skillung zu wechseln,
allerdings wäre dies wohl per knopfdruck ein bisschen heftig. im gasthaus oder vllt bei speziellen npcs
sollte man sooft man will zwischen 2 gespeicherten skillungen wechseln können.


----------



## reebow (31. Juli 2008)

"stundenlanges zurechtlegen" find ich ja lustig xD es gibt doch meist eh nur 1 variante der am meist bringenenden skillung


----------



## dannyl2912 (1. August 2008)

Ich fände dies sehr interessant und nett.

Dann würde ich mit meinem Hexer eine Dämonologie-Skillung und eine Raid-Skillung besitzen, da zum Farmen die erstere angenehmer und entspannter ist. Die andere ist zu critabhängig, ob sie schnell oder langsam geht.

Mit anderen Chars würde ich die Heil-Skillung alternativ hinstellen.


----------



## FragL (1. August 2008)

Einfach nur per Tastendruck zu wechseln und das an jeder Stelle im Spiel fände ich zu einfach. Ich persönlich würde es befürworten, wenn man dazu extra zum Lehrer gehen muss, dieser dafür aber das Umskillen auf die Zweitskillung kostenlos macht.


----------



## chyroon (1. August 2008)

ich finds sowas von überflüssig aba auch


----------



## Taijen (1. August 2008)

allgemeiner kommentar - die idee ist super

solange noch nix genaueres bekannt würde ich nicht spektakuliern über sollte/könnte

wichtig ist nur das es inis raids, pvp und arena nicht missbraucht werden kann!

lehrer ersetzen NO WAY!

fände es persönlich angemessen die vorgelegte skillung beim lehrer immer wieder abzuholen!

nie wieder umskillen mit 2 vordefinierten NO way^^ als priester bräuchte ich 10 vorlagen^^, je pvp-bg, pvp-arena mit dem partner , Pve-5er inis, pve 5raid instanzen, und das wären nur die holyskillungen das gleich enoch in schatten!!!! bzw diszi

meine hexe bräuchte auch 10 vorlagen je nach situation^^

mein vorschlag wäre sogar ala GILDENbank, skillbaumspeicherplätze mit GOLD erkaufbar, je mehr um so teuerer°

dafür würd ich sogar farmen wenns umskillen dann nur noch ne pauschale kosten würde(spekulation) hin und herskillen kostet mit 100g doch net wenig trotz dailys

thats my 2 cent

mfg taijen


----------



## Kelki (1. August 2008)

Die Umfrage ist leider nicht richtig, bzw. wurden die möglichen Antworten nicht an die aktuellen Informationen angepasst.
Blizzard denkt darüber nach ob Spieler die Möglichkeit haben werden zwischen 2 von ihnen vorab bestimmten Skillungen hin und her zu switchen.
Mehr ist dazu bis dato nicht bekannt!

Ob dies per einfachen Tastendruck in der Ini funktioniert wage ich zu bezeifeln!
Viel eher denke ich das Man zu einem NPC muss der wahrscheinlich in den Hauptstädten zu finden sein wird.
Desweiteren wird dies bestimmt auch mit einem Timer einhergehen, wie z.B. bei dem Ruhestein. 

MfG


----------



## Nadoll (1. August 2008)

Ich finde es eine ganz gute idee 
so kann man sowohl pvp als auch pve gut machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich finde aber das es eingeschrenkt werden sollte etwa das man 2 skillungen fest hat und wenn man die dann verändern will muss man zahlen beim lehrer cd is net schlecht sollte aber net zu hoch sein das wäre auch blöd

mit den richtigen einschrenkungen eine schöne idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: ich konnte den ganzen smilies einfach nicht widerstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twixst (1. August 2008)

Ich würds gut finden. So kann man als Krieger zwischen Def und Off Skillung immer wechseln. Wenn man PvP machen will schaltet man als Off und wenn man als Tank mitgenommen wird als Def. Oder als Priester. Wenn man Farmen will Shadow und wenn man in eine Instanz will Heal/ oder Shadow.


----------



## Baldraka1 (1. August 2008)

also ich finde das ganze eine sehr tolle idee weil das wahrscheinlich den tank und heilermangel etwas eindämmen wird
trotzdem finde ich das diese "Fähigkeit" einen Cooldown von 3-6 Std. haben sollte will es sonst zu owerpowert wird...


----------



## fabe22 (1. August 2008)

Also, im Kern eine gute Idee, aber, da WoW ja auch ein PvE Spiel sein soll^^ hab ich gehört, würde es das ganze zu einfach machen. Vor allem da  für Caster demnächst ja Talentabhängige Ausrüstung der neue Hit sein soll. d.h. z.b. beim Pala => Vergelter 
=> Rüstung hat auf einmal Spelldmg
Holy
=> Rüstung hat Heal

zu einfach! vllt mit 1 mal Switchen alle 12 Stunden, damit wäre das Goldproblem sozusagen weg, Switch Verbot in Instanzen (da hätten Hybride ja nix mehr zu tun) und PvP (da würd mein Dudu ja fliegen^^).


----------



## Flok (1. August 2008)

Ich fände es nicht gut, weil dan würde jeder auf fast jedes item seienr rüssi klasse drauf rollen.
Es hätte ausserdem keiner mehr eine spezialisierung, sondern würde einfach alles iwie spielen.


----------



## 999 (1. August 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...


----------



## WestIce (1. August 2008)

stellt euch vor...2 skillungen, während dem duell switchen und so....krass :/

ne wenn dann nu rmit cd und eisnchränkungen


----------



## Gutebesserung (4. August 2008)

Zwischen Farmskillung und Raidskillung schnell zu wechseln wäre klasse. Nur sollte es echt beschränkungen geben. Also Goldkosten wären zwar nicht so klasse aber anders wird es wohl nicht bei blizzard gehen. Vielleicht wäre ja noch ein CD von 24 Stunden denkbar.


----------



## Blanche (8. August 2008)

Im Grunde bin ich dafür, sollte halt Einschränkungen haben, das die z.B. nur OutofFight oder außerhalb von BGs und Arena möglich ist.
Ich denke Blizz führt dies ein, da mit WotLK kaum Hybridskillungen möglich sind mit dennen man raiden und farmen kann. Ich persönlich habe eine Priester Hybridskillung die gut für beides ist, zumal ja auch Heileritems jetzt +spelldmg haben. 
Aber ich denke das man dafür nicht mehr zum Lehrer muss.


> Voraussichtlich sollen zwei Skillungen als Vorlagen definiert und abgespeichert werden können. Das würde es dem Spieler ermöglichen, je nach Situation und ohne Besuch beim Klassenlehrer, zwischen beiden Vorlagen zu wechseln.


----------



## dragon1 (14. August 2008)

ich stells mir grad vor wie man die ultimates eisetzt...schadowstep+ar oder ar+multilate?
verlangsamen und wASSerele?
IMBA


----------



## Tobbse (28. August 2008)

also so wie es in der umfrage steht, ist es bei Blizz gar nicht in debatte zumindest nicht mehr
weil es auch einfach völlig bescheuert wäre es so einzuführen
nur mal so als beispiel
 instanzt pyro umswitchten, wasserlementar und eisbarriere, umswitchen, feuer aoes raushauen?? ist ja wohl mega lächerlich

nein geplant ist, das man sich 2 skillungen beim lehrer anfertigt, und dann immer biem lehrer dann umswitchen kann -> kostenlos
die änderung ist für die hybrid klassen gedacht um ihnen das lvln einfacher zu machen, und nich um die pvp balance völlig ausser bahn zu schmeißen


----------



## Wray (28. August 2008)

halte ich viel von, gut bringt mir jetzt als hunter nicht die welt, aber es ist schon ganz nützlich zwischen marksman und survival switchen zu können


----------



## Aretjom (28. August 2008)

Ich find das Klasse jetzt brauch ich nicht stunden lang einen lehrer aufsuchen und dann noch die richtige skillung zu suchen das macht die sache etwas flexibler


----------



## Dilan (1. September 2008)

Halte absolut garnichts davon. Das Spiel macht es aus das ich 1 Rolle habe. Mich darauf vorbereite ausrüste und sie Spielen Lerne.

Wir haben jetzt schon genug horn-ochsen die unfähig sind 1 Skillung richtig zu spielen. ( nicht zuletzt weil es heut zum Guten Ton gehört sich von lvl 11 bis mind. 59 ziehen zu lassen)

Wenn das kommt und man ohne Grossen aufwand in der gegend rum Switchen kann, hast noch mehr Nasen die dann beide Skillungen nicht mehr beherrschen.


Ich hab nichts gegen eine Idee, die es gerade Support/utility klassen im Alltag leichter macht. Heiler/Tanks es kosten Günstiger zu erlauben um zu skillen nur als bsp.

Aber wirklich jeden einfach mal per klick von Skillung A nach B ... ne wirklich nicht. Das ist nicht Guild Wars


----------



## Teysha (5. September 2008)

Tolle Idee! Nicht nur in der Hinsicht, dass man nun eine PvP und PvE Skillung sich basteln kann, sondern auch, weil nun Hybride flexibler sind.

Als BC raus kam, waren alle unserer Priester auf Schatten, um besser leveln zu können. Und unsere Krieger waren auf MS oder Fury aus denselben Gründen. Wenn man dann ne Ini besuchen wollte, haben wir als Gilde das umskillen bezahlt. Das fällt dadurch endlich weg und ermöglicht viel mehr Freiraum. Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Tey


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (6. September 2008)

Wenns nen langen Cooldown hat und man nicht z.B. im Kampf umswitchen kann (wozu auch immer...) wäre das eine tolle Idee.


----------



## Natsumee (9. September 2008)

find ich gute idee jedoch wäre ein cooldown von rigendwie 6-24 stunden auch nicht verkehrt damit man nicht inerhalb der inze switchen kann


----------



## Hosaka (19. Oktober 2008)

Fänd ich grad für Tanks und Heiler super. Nen Krieger/Priester der in ner Ini tanken/heilen kann und trotzdem seine dailys machen kann und auch farmen kann.


----------



## lolomatico (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würde es geil finden wenn es so währe. aber mit ner abklingzeit sonst währe das doof


----------



## Eiwynn (22. November 2008)

Also ich finde es soll so bleiben, das man zum Lehrer muss. 
Bisle Billiger machen vielleicht.
Wo ist der spaß, wenn man per Tastendruck den Skill ändern kann?
Macht es doch nicht Leichter.
Das macht irgendwann kein spaß mehr, wenn alles Leichter wird und man sein Kopf nicht mehr anstrengen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RodrigoGrimm (26. November 2008)

*Ich halte das für keine gute Idee.*

Ich mein die Tendenz alles allem anzugleichen, und jeder Klasse irgendwie ein Pentant der Fähigkeiten von andern Klassen zu geben ist nun mit WotL unübersehbar geworden.

Da macht mit unter einzig die Talentverteilung den Unterschied. Sie ermöglicht es den Spielern Schwerpunkte zu setzen und ihre Stärken nach den Interessen auszurichten.

"Na gut" wird jetzt der ein oder andere sagen, "aber was ist wenn ich gerne PvE und PvP machen?!" - Ich finde dann muss man sich entscheiden. Will ich ein instanzstarker Jäger sein, dann specc ich auf Volltreffer oder Tierherrschaft; für PvP führt jedoch kein Weg am Überlebenbaum vorbei. Da muss eine ganz klare Entscheidung getroffen werden. Eine Entscheidung, die das Spiel für mich mit ausmacht. Wie möchte ich meinen Charakter spielen.

Ihr werdet mir zustimmen, das zwischen einem in Schatten gehüllten Kampfpriester und einer heilig geskillten Heiler ein himmelweiter Unterschied liegt. Ein Unterschied, der nicht nur mit einem Tastendruck weggewischt werden sollte.

Ich finde unsere Talentverteilung ist die letzte Möglichkeit unseren Charakter zu individualisieren. Wenn ich als Jäger mein Pet toll finde und ich drauf steh wenn es viel Schaden macht, muss ich halt auf AUra des Volltreffers verzichten. Das ist gut so. Damit schlägt man einen Weg ein das Spiel zu spielen. Nämlich als Tierherrschaftsjäger aus Überzeugung.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das mir täglich Taugenichtse ingame begenen die mit ihrem Charakter so gut wie gar nicht umgehen können. Ich glaube kaum das das besser wird, wenn die Fähigkeiten in ihrer Leiste jetzt stündlich wechseln.

*Meiner Auffassung nach, haben diese "Wechselskillungen" nichts im Spiel verloren. Man sollte sich entscheiden, wie man spielen möchte. Welche Fähigkeiten einem wichtig sind und auf welche man verzichten kann. Ich meine es ist doch schon Einstellungssache: Bin ich Holy oder Schatten, bin ich Deff oder Off, bin ich Eis oder Feuer oder oder oder. *

In diesem Sinne. Ich bin Beastmaster.


----------



## Teh / Kojin (26. November 2008)

Ich finds gut. Ich spiele Druide und Paladin hauptsächlich ,und es nervt sehr andauernd zum Lehrer zu rennen.
Das hat nichts mit Einstellungssache zutun, sondern damit wie Flexibel man ist. Ich bin Flexibel ,sowohl für viele Heroics als auch für Raids. du als BM kannst das nicht nachvollziehen, das ist mir vollkommen klar. Das merkt man erst selbst sobald man selbst einen Hybriden im höheren Content spielt, und nein ich rede nicht von "dudus oder palas" sondern Druiden und Paladinen.


----------



## Butthäd1 (4. Dezember 2008)

geniale idee, die schon seit jahren von der community gefordert wurde... aber meiner meinung nach sollte man das nicht über einzelne klicks änderbar machen.. in instanzen z.b. zwischen einzelnen mobgruppen /bossen switchen zu können, kommt bitte das is n witz oder, bitte macht das nicht so, BITTE!!!!

ich dachte da eher an etwas mit hausverstand überlegtes wie z.b. : überall switchbar, aber mit internem Cool down.z.b nur alle 3 stunden switchbar oder sowas, so kann man am nachmittag pvp /arena machen, und am abend raiden gehen ohne probleme..


----------



## Belty (4. Dezember 2008)

Dann würde meine kleine Priesterin besser voran kommen.

Einmal schön meine Holy Skillung für die Instanzen usw. und halt eine Shadow Skillung um besser questen zu können usw.

Denn jedes mal 50 G zum umskillen zu bezahlen ist schon happig.


----------



## FlerTheGangsta (20. Januar 2009)

Ich fände es gut dann muss man nämlich nicht immer warten bis z.B. der Shadowpriest sein Equip holt und dann noch beim lehrer umskillen gehen muss dann kann man direkt mit ner Instanz anfangen ohne lange zu warten :-)


----------



## nils241 (23. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich fänd das super geil .... es gibt paar klassen, da fällt es net so auf, wenn man zb pvp geskillt ist (siehe heal dudu), natürlic hwerden diese niemals so extrem gut im dmg und heal meter sein, ab er ist dennoch möglich, sowohl PvP als auch pve zu machen ..... das man das einfach auf knopfdruck amchen kann , nunja, ich meine wie sollte man das anders machen?! andere möglichkeit wäre , ein extra feld für "skillung 1" und "skillung 2" zu machen , wo mann dann ein kreuz oder so rein machen muss .... es sollte dennoch nicht möglich sein, seine skillung während des fights zu wechseln, oder genarell in der arena,  wenn die vorbereitungs phase abgelaufen ist, weil man dann je nach gegner vllt lieber eine andere skillung bevorzugen würde..... nunja, das ist nur meine meinung dazu^^


----------



## Bredator (28. Januar 2009)

Ich selbst halte die Idee an und für sich für eine gute. Nur sollte es dennoch eine gewissen Blockade geben, so dass nicht innerhalb von Instanzen jeder ausserhalb von Fights seine Skillung wechselt, wie es grade passt. Diese Blockade könnte z.B. durch benötigte Reagenzien erfolgen (die dann auch nicht sooo billig sind) oder eben durch einen ordentlichen CD (30 Minuten oder so). 

Ansonsten wäre es nur noch lachhaft, was Raids angeht. Dass bezüglich eines Setups überhaupt nichts mehr geplant werden muss, denn Krieger spielen sowohl DD als auch Tank, Palas Heilen, Tanken und hauen drauf usw. Ohne eine künstliche Sperre wäre es alles etwas zu einfach, da man je nach Boss und Instanzfortschritt einfach mal eben den halben Raid auf eine andere Skillung switchen lässt und alles läuft wie gewohnt weiter. 

Andererseits bringt es natürlich Vorteile, wenn z.B. eine 30 Mann Gilde zu einem Raid nur 25 Mann online hat und von diesen 4 Tanks, aber nur 3 gebraucht werden. Der 4. könnte dann, ohne großes Theater, seine Skillung switchen und als DD mitkommen. Hier ist es natürlich sinnvoll, da die Gilde sonst zu anderen Schritten gezwungen werden würde (Random etc.). 

Aber wie man es dreht und wendet. Es wird eine Gratwanderung aus klarer Skillungsdefinition und Spielbarkeit. Ich bin für das Modell mit einem CD, den man, falls man möchte, vorzeitig auch durch teure Reagenzien wieder aufheben könnte.


----------



## Littlestream (28. Januar 2009)

Ohne mir jetzt die 53 Seiten durchzulesen ... es fehlt eine Option (die ich zB vertrete), nämlich dass man es gut findet, da sich so die Hybridklassen, vor allem wenn man normalerweise Heiler ist, flexibler gestalten und es einem unter Umständen Questen und Gruppensuche erleichtern kann.


----------



## Resta (28. Januar 2009)

also, ich finde es wirklich schade, dass diese art des umskillens nicht schon viel früher eingeführt wurde.
ich finde, dadurch hätte man vielleicht das angleichen der einzelnen klassen aneinnander verhindern können.
außerdem sehe ich keinen sinn darin vor allem heilern und tanks das geld aus der tasche zu ziehn. auch für leute die gerne zwischen pvp und pve wechseln wird es eine erleichterung darstellen.

im übrigen muss ich anmerken, dass ich diese umfrage bzw die möglichen antworten als nicht wirklich geeignet betrachte. zb würde durch diese art des umskillens ja nicht die möglichkeit wegfallen, sich stundenlang über seine skillung zu informieren und selber zu tüfteln. auch glaube ich nicht, dass jemand, der zz 0-8-15 skillt, sich durch diese möglichkeit intensiver mit seinen skills beschäftigen wird. 

gruß resta


----------



## Hammaageddon (Blackmoore) (29. Januar 2009)

finde WoW wird dadurch wieder leichter gemacht. finde das nicht so gut.


----------

